# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Κινητήριες και Προωστήριες Εγκαταστάσεις Πλοίων >  Η MC-C φεύγει η ΜΕ ερχεται!!!

## mastromarkos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4anPYRRHhY
αμαν πια με αυτα τα ηλεκτρονικα στα βαπορια...

----------


## mastropanagos

Απεριψαν τελειως το κνωδακοφορο αξονα απ'οτι ειδα...!!Τι υδραυλικα συστηματα ειναι αυτα που δειχνει???

----------


## mastromarkos

> Απεριψαν τελειως το κνωδακοφορο αξονα απ'οτι ειδα...!!Τι υδραυλικα συστηματα ειναι αυτα που δειχνει???


με το καινουριο αυτο συστημα δεν θα κολλανε πια οι αντλιες πετρελαιου  :Very Happy:  γιατι το ανοιγμα τους θα γινεται καθαρα υδραυλικα οπως επισης και των βαλβιδων εξαγωγης...το συστημα αυτο αποτελειται απο λαδι υψηλης πιεσεως και η ολη αφαιρεση του εκκεντροφορου σημαινει *χαμηλοτερη καταναλωση λογω λιγοτερου φορτιου της μηχανης*.το μονο κακο της υποθεσης ειναι με τα μπεκ πετρελαιου γιατι εκει πανω τους θα βαλουν actuators (για το ανοιγμα-κλεισιμο)και αμα κολλησουν αυτα πολυ απλα .....δεν δουλευει ο κυλινδρος...πολυ καλο συστημα αλλα αν αρχισει να ''κελαηδαει''  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  δεν θα μαζευεται με τιποτα...!!!
(η τεχνολογια αυτη εδω κ χρονια χρησιμοποιειται στους κινητηρες της F1 οπου ο εκκεντροφορος εχει αντικατασταθει απο high press actuators)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όμως στη φόρμουλα 1 έχουν ανταλλακτικά μαζί τους για να λύσουν τη μηχανή και να την ξαναμοντάρουν με όλα καινούρια :Wink:  :Very Happy:  που λέει ο λόγος.

Πάντως από ότι παραδέχεται το εργοστάσιο έχουν προβληματάκια ακόμα αλλά το παρακολουθούν να τα λύνουν. Στο συνημμένο ενημερωτικό της MAN B&W για τα προβλήματα που παρατηρήθηκαν δείχνει ότι κι ένα γρέζι μπορεί να κάνει ζημιά.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Όμως στη φόρμουλα 1 έχουν ανταλλακτικά μαζί τους για να λύσουν τη μηχανή και να την ξαναμιντάρουν με όλα καινούρια
> 
> Πάντως από ότι παραδέχεται το εργοστάσιο έχουν προβληματάκια ακόμα αλλά το παρακολουθούν να τα λύνουν. Στο συνημμένο ενημερωτικό της MAN B&W για τα προβλήματα που παρατηρήθηκαν δείχνει ότι κι ένα γρέζι μπορεί να κάνει ζημιά.


Ε ρε τι μας περιμενει..!!

----------


## mastromarkos

> Όμως στη φόρμουλα 1 έχουν ανταλλακτικά μαζί τους για να λύσουν τη μηχανή και να την ξαναμοντάρουν με όλα καινούρια που λέει ο λόγος.
> 
> Πάντως από ότι παραδέχεται το εργοστάσιο έχουν προβληματάκια ακόμα αλλά το παρακολουθούν να τα λύνουν. Στο συνημμένο ενημερωτικό της MAN B&W για τα προβλήματα που παρατηρήθηκαν δείχνει ότι κι ένα γρέζι μπορεί να κάνει ζημιά.


εδω κ χρονια πρεπει να αντικατασταθουν οι Ρουμανοι κ Βουλγαροι ηλεκτρολογοι με ηλεκτρονικους αλλα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μεγάλο θέμα ανοίγεις που τοι έχουμε συζητήσει αλλού στο φόρουμ...
Αλήθεια κάπου στο ενημερωτικό λέει η μπουρμάιστερ ότι ανακάλυψαν ένα πρόβλημα σε μια πλακέτα και προτείθνουν την αντικατάστασή της στην επισκευή. Αν αυτή η πλακέτα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα εν πλω τι γίνεται; Κι έστω ότι υπάρχει ανταλλακτικό ποιος θα την αλλάξει ο ηλεκτρολόγος που "είπε ότι ξέρει" κι έφερε ένα δίπλωμα από Ρουμανία, Ουκρανία κ.λπ.;

----------


## mastromarkos

Η πλακετα αυτη τι επηρεαζει ξερουμε?(ποτε δεν ξερεις,καθε πληροφορια για επιλυση σοβαρων προβληματων ειναι ευπροσδεκτη!)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Την βαλβίδα καυσίμου και το χρονισμό της, στο ενημερωτικό που έχω συνημμένο παραπάνω  αναφέρει συγκεκριμένα (έχει και φωτογραφίες με την παλιά και τη νέα πλακέτα):
FIVA Valve (Curtiss Wright version)
The feedback loop of the FIVA valve position control, Fig. 8.3, has caused untimed injection and untimed exhaust valve operation owing to various reasons.These reasons are related to the FIVA valve itself in some cases, and in other cases to the part of the feedback loop in the multi purpose controller (MPC), see multi purpose controller chapter.
In the original version, the electronics on the printed circuit board (PCB) in the Curtiss Wright FIVA valve showed thermal instability causing untimed actuation of the valve. The reason was an analogue voltage regulator generating  an excessive amount of heat raising the temperature by 35&#186;C on the PCB. In some cases, this caused a temperature shutdown of the LVDT converter in the feedback loop, resulting in the abovedescribed unstable function of the FIVA valve. The solution was to exchange the analogue voltage regulator with a switch mode regulator, Fig. 8.4. Hereby, the temperature of the PCB was lowered by approx. 35&#186;C.

Και σε ειδική παράγραφο το εξηγεί αναλυτικά.

----------


## Eng

Για να δουμε κανα δυο πραγματα επ' αυτου του θεματος..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiLdwtPh8xg

----------


## roussosf

δηλαδή τωρα πλέον στα spare parts θα περιλαμβάνονται motherboard και CPU ?  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## Eng

Και οχι μονο αυτο, αλλα επειδη υπαρχουν τα περιφημα NOX files, οτι αλλαζεται απο τα spares που ασχολουνται με θαλαμο καυσης (καπακια, εμβολα, χιτωνια) αλλα και συστημα εγχυσης (actuator valves, injectors, pcb, κλπ..) θα πρεπει να καταγραφονται και σε ειδικο..τεφτερι καθως και να αλλαζονται με Original. Η εποχη των μαΙμουδων..περασε για αυτες τις μηχανες (αλλα και για οσες ειναι χαρακτηρισμενες με NOX file).

----------


## roussosf

δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά μετά απ κάθε επισκευή η συντήρηση θα πρέπει να κάνεις reset στο σύστημα και ξανά από την αρχή
και αν τυχόν ξεπεράσεις το χρονικό περιθώριο της προγραμματισμένης συντήρησης βαράει καμπανάκι.............

----------


## Eng

Θα σου απαντησω πως δεν γνωριζω. Μεχρι τωρα εμεις εχουμε την MC-C.

----------


## Mao

Καλημερα σε ολους,

Σας επισυναπτω μια φωτογραφια απο αντλιες πετρελαιου της ΜΕ-Β (ειναι σχεδον ιδιες με την ΜΕ με την μονη διαφορα οτι αυτη εχει εκκεντροφορο για τις βαλβιδες).

Χ/σμους
Γιωργος

----------


## roussosf

> Καλημερα σε ολους,
> 
> Σας επισυναπτω μια φωτογραφια απο αντλιες πετρελαιου της ΜΕ-Β (ειναι σχεδον ιδιες με την ΜΕ με την μονη διαφορα οτι αυτη εχει εκκεντροφορο για τις βαλβιδες).
> 
> Χ/σμους
> Γιωργος


δηλαδή μόνο το σύστημα του injection είναι ηλεκτρονικό?
κάποτε λέγαμε και λέμε για τα αυτοκίνητα και τις μηχανές ότι έμειναν από ηλεκτρονική 
τώρα θα λέμε και για τα βαπόρια όταν μένουν καραβοφάναρο......."έμεινε από ηλεκτρονική" :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Το προβλημα δεν ειναι μονο ο ηλεκτρολογος αυτες η solenoid τι σου λενε αμα κιολας κανουν οικονομια απο το γραφειο και δεν υπαρχουν αμοιβες

----------


## Eng

Απο τη μερια του γραφειου - τουλαχιστον απο προσωπικη αποψη - δεν θα εκανα οικονομια σε ενα τετοιο Item..
τωρα οποιος πιστευει οτι η οικονομια στο τελικο budget του πλοιου θα γινει απο τις νοζλες ή τα πλανγκερομπαρελα ή σε command boxes, solenoids, μου φαινεται οτι καπου το χανει..

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Και ομως πολυ αυτο πιστευουν και στελνουν μεσα οτι να ναι η μπανανα παει και ερχεται με ολες τις μαιμουδες

----------


## Eng

Μαστορα, ετσι ειναι...αλλα μετα το κλαινε...
Οπως ειπα και πιο πανω, δεν εχω ακομα μηχανη ΜΕ αλλα κατι μου λεει πως..δεν συγχωρει τη μ@λ@κια...

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Σιγουρα γιατι αυτος που την σχεδιαζει,εγκαθιστα τα μελετα ολα αυτα και βαζει ολες αυτες τις ασφαλιστικες δικλιδες τελος πντων μεχτι να την δουμε εχουμε καιρο να την ψαξουμε

----------


## roussosf

> Σιγουρα γιατι αυτος που την σχεδιαζει,εγκαθιστα τα μελετα ολα αυτα και βαζει ολες αυτες τις ασφαλιστικες δικλιδες τελος πντων μεχτι να την δουμε εχουμε καιρο να την ψαξουμε


πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν έχεις καιρό 
η ταχύτητα της τεχνολογίας αρχίζει και πλησιάζει την........ταχύτητα του φωτός

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Τουλαχιστον εχει ακομα 1,2 χρονια

----------


## Eng

Σχετικα με το κομματι των δικλειδων ασφαλειας, οι κατασκευαστες εχουν καποια στανταρ, υπαρχουν τα αντιστοιχα αλαρμ ή ακομα τα συγχρονα συστηματα της Kongsberg που παρακολουθεις σχεδον ολη την μηχανη, για να μην αναφερω το συστηματα για remote monitoring σε real time οτι βλεπει ο Α Μηχανικος στην κονσολα της Kongsberg. Ομως αν εσυ δεν τηρήσεις το spec σε βασικο εξοπλισμο ή εν γενη σε γνησια και σωστα ανταλλακτικα ειδικα αυτα που σχετιζονται με τα command units, sorry, η Μηχανη δεν θα μουβαρει.. Πανε οι εποχες της "βαριοπουλας"... Και βεβαια να αναφερω στην εκπαιδευση των υπαρχοντων πληρωματων και ειδικα αυτων που ειναι..καποιας ηλικιας, χρειαζεται σωστη εκπαιδευση. Η εννοια "ενα μωρε Μηχανη η μια Μηχανη και η αλλη", σε για μια ME μηχανη δεν παιζει.
Το βλεπω σε πληρωματα που ειχαν μαθει σε MAN GF ή KZ μηχανες και πηγαν σε μια κλασικη B&W MC-C ΜΑΡΚ 7 ή 8 και ειχαν θεμα πως να δουλεψουν την κονσολα και κολλαγαν σε θεματα alarm που δεν μπορουσαν να εξηγήσουν. Δεν φτανει μονο το απλο reset και ολα μελι γαλα.. Και βεβαια το ιδιο ισχυει και για μας του γραφειου, οπου απαιτει διαβασμα και συνεχη ενημερωση.
Νομιζω πως ειμαστε σε μια New Era στο ναυτιλιακο κομματι και πιστευω και γω οπως και ο φιλος, 3ΜΗΧ πως σε 1-2 χρονια θα ειμαστε στην εποχη του ή εχεις ΜΕ (και με την εννοια ΜΕ εννοω εδω ολες τις παραμετρους energy efficiency που εισαγουν συνεχεια οι κλασεις, ναυτιλιακοι οργανισμοι και ΙΜΟ) ή δεν σε θελω στο chartering μου..

----------


## roussosf

πρέπει να καταλάβουν πλέον όλοι ότι είμαστε στήν εποχή που βάζεις "χέρι"για να αντικαταστήσεις κάτι και όχι για να επισκευάσεις 
οι πατέντες πλέον έχουν ελαχιστοποιηθεί αν όχι εξαφανιστεί
ίσως είναι καλύτερα για τους μηχανικούς

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Συμφωνω και επαυξανω αρκει ολες οι εμπλεκομενες πλευρες να τηρουν σχολαστικα τις υποχρεωσεις τους

----------


## roussosf

το "καλυτερα για τους μηχανικούς" το λέω από θέμα όγκου δουλειάς 
γιατί στο θέμα σκέψης ,προβληματισμού για να βρείς την λύση μάλλον σε κάνουν ρομποτ
οταν όλα τα βλέπεις σε μια οθόνη και από κάτω σου έχουν την λύση
βέβαια σε ένα μηχανοστασιο υπάρχουν τόσα μηχανήματα που παντα κατι δεν θα είναι computerising

----------


## Mao

> δηλαδή μόνο το σύστημα του injection είναι ηλεκτρονικό?
> κάποτε λέγαμε και λέμε για τα αυτοκίνητα και τις μηχανές ότι έμειναν από ηλεκτρονική 
> τώρα θα λέμε και για τα βαπόρια όταν μένουν καραβοφάναρο......."έμεινε από ηλεκτρονική"


Ναι roussosf μονο το injection, οι βαλβιδες ανοιγουν οπως οι ΜC.

Οπως ειδατε στην προηγουμενη φωτογραφια η αντλια πετρελαιου ειναι τελειως διαφορετικη απο τις ΜC,  η διαδρομη του plunger γινετε μεσο υδραυλικης πιεσης (250-300 bar) η οποια ασκειτε σε αυτο.
Η χρονικη στιγμη και διαρκεια αυτης ελεγχετε απο μια ηλεκτρονικη μοναδα δινοντας τα αναλογα σηματα στις solenoid. 

Χ/σμους
Γιωργος

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Θα σου απαντησω πως δεν γνωριζω. Μεχρι τωρα εμεις εχουμε την MC-C.


ΕΧΕΤΕ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΜΑΝ MC-C???ΠΟΙΑ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ;;;;ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟ Ή ΤΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ VIT???

----------

